# اسطوانه التظبيط المحفوظه كلام جامد



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2007)

في اغلب الاحيان ،بنلاقي الواحد اللي بيعرف بنات كتير عنده كلام محدد بيكرره مع كل واحده،علشان يعمل لها غسيل مخ وبعدين يظبطها،وطبعا مش كل اسطوانه بتنفع مع كل بنت. بنلاقيه مجهز كلام لكل نوع من البنات، 
نشوف بعض امثلة من الاسطوانات دي: وربنا يستر ومافيش بنات تقرا الموضوع ده ونتكشف كلنا.
واحد عايز يعلق بنت يعرفها واتكلم معاها،بس عايز يبتدي يظبطها يقول لها: انا فكرت كتير قبل ما اقولك الكلام ده،وما كنتش عايز اقولهولك،بس انا مسافر قريب،وكان لازم اعرف رأيك ايه. الموضوع ده جوايا من زمان،وارجوكي تسمعي كلامي للاخر،حتى لو رافضاه انا مش هازعل بس اديني فرصه اقول كل اللي جوايا وبعد كده ابقي اعملي اللي يريحك.انا معجب بيكي من زمان،وصدقيني ما كنتش عايز اقولك،لولا موضوع السفر ده،انا كل اللي عايزه اني اعرف رأيك ايه قبل ماسافر.علشان ماأعيشي على أمل وحلم كبير وبعدين يضيع مني.يا ترى ردك ايه؟أسافر وانا مطمن انك مش هاتضيعي مني؟ ولا احاول انسى الموضوع ده،والله اعلم هاقدر ولا لأ؟ ها؟ اطمن؟ وطبعا البنت بترد عليه بكل براءه: إطمن وطبعا هو لا بيسافر ولا غيره.
واحد تاني يعرف بنت زي العسل وشديده ومؤدبة ودايما تبين له انها مش من البنات اياها، يقول لها:
انا عايز اكلمك في موضوع بس مش عارف ليه حاسس انك هتفهمي كلامي بشكل انا ماقصدهوش،انا معجب بيكي جدا،بس خايف انك تفتكري اني باقولك كده علشان اتسلى معاكي،صدقيني والله فيه بنات كتير موجودين لو اي واحد عايز يتسلى معاهم هايتسلى.بس اللي عاجبني فيكي انك مش زيهم،انا مش عايز بنت اتسلى معاها.انا عايز واحده اكمل معاها حياتي.اللي عجبني فيكي شخصيتك،لو كان على الجمال ،فيه بنات كتير حلوين.بس انا مش شايف منهم غيرك انتي.انا مش باطلب منك اي رد دلوقتي،انا كل اللي عايزه انك تكوني فهمتي قصدي.اشوفك قريب
واحد تاني الوقت مش مساعده، ولازم يستغل اقصر مدة من الوقت علشان ياخد كلمة او تلميح من البنت انها كمان معجبه بيه يقول لها:
انا جوايا ليكي شوية اعجاب،بس مش عارف اسيب الاعجاب ده لحد ما يبقى حب،أو ممكن يبقى كره، ولا اقتل الاعجاب ده جوايا؟ وفي اغلب الاحيان البنت بترد بكلمة واحدة: سيبه
واحد تاني يقول لبنت يعرفها،انا عايزك في موضوع وبعدين يقولها:
انا معجب بيكي وعايز اتقدملك واخطبك،ومش عايز اعرف ردك دلوقت،فكري براحتك. وفي اغلب الاحيان الطريقة دي بتنجح لان الواد لعب على وتر الخطوبة والحاجات اللذيذه اللي في خيال البنت عن الخطوبة.
طبعا فيه مليون اسطوانة زي دول،وكل واحد بيألف اسطوانات حسب الوسط الاجتماعي اللي هو عايش فيه. لكن يبقى اشياء لازم تكون مشتركة بين الاسطوانات كلها: انها لازم تكون محفوظة صم،وتكون جديده،يعني مش جاية من افلام كل الناس حافظاها،وتكون مجربة وناجحه

منقووووووووول​​


----------



## ميرنا (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسطوانه التظبيط المحفوظه كلام جامد*

وتستمر خدع الشباب​


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسطوانه التظبيط المحفوظه كلام جامد*

صح يا ميرنا 

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر

وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## marnono2021 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسطوانه التظبيط المحفوظه كلام جامد*

الموضوع حلو قوى 
شكرا على مجهودك
واتمنى من كل شاب ان اساس التعامل مع البنات يكون الاخوةوانو يحافظ على زميلتة زى مبيحافظعلى اخته
واتمنى ايضا ان كل بنت تحافظ على نفسها ومتسيبش العواطف تتحكم فيها


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسطوانه التظبيط المحفوظه كلام جامد*

وانا كمان اتمنى ذلك من كل قلبى

ميرسى ليكى marnono2021

وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## nonogirl89 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسطوانه التظبيط المحفوظه كلام جامد*

صح كلامك ياكاندى 
ولازم البنت بردة ماتديش اي شاب فرصة انه يتقرب منها كتير غير لما يكون الارتباط رسمى
ربنا يباركك ياكاندى ياعسولة​


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسطوانه التظبيط المحفوظه كلام جامد*

صح يا نونو يا حببتى

بجد بيعجبنى عقلك اوى

ميرسى يا حببتى​


----------

